
Ask HN: Leaving the DC Metro Area, should I move to a tech hub? - TP4Cornholio
Has anyone left the DC metro to move to a tech hub? I just left my current job because I was told it was a java web dev position and it turned out to be a COLDFUSION development position (yes, that apparently still exists in some okaces). So I taught myself React.js, node.js, and am working on a site using these technologies. Is it easier to get a job using technologies like these in a startup hub? I&#x27;m told there are alot more positions available in Tech Hubs using non-enterprisey technologies. Is this true? Should I leave the metro for a tech hub like Austin or Seattle?
======
joepvd
Sounds like you have the possibility to get yourself a new project and have
freedom of movement.

Given this liberty, you have two choices: 1\. Find/create the most awesome
project. Don't care about where. 2\. Go to the best town, travel, or whatever,
and fix your employment there. Look into remote work.

This is one of the rare moments in life where you are free to choose. Do so
wisely.

~~~
TP4Cornholio
What do you mean by the best town?

